# 13X Ammunition Depot Angus, Ont - Explosion in 1958



## Ammo (15 Aug 2005)

I am currently involved in a project that has just dedicated a memorial in honour of seven men that lost their lives in a tragic accident which took place at 4:06 on the afternoon of March 20th 1958 when a severe explosion occurred in a building at No.13 "X" Depot (RCAF) Angus, Ont. Although the ceremony didn't attract much media attention, this was a real community effort in the remembrance of this very unfortunate occasion, as all funding was raised without any government assistance. Nevertheless, the memorial was well attended by most of the victims' families and past workers, along with provincial and federal government representatives. 

More specifically, I am looking for any information/recollection of this accident and any follow up stories. I have contacted newspaper that reported the accident at the time (The Star, Globe&Mail...) but appreciate any input in getting additional information on this topic.


----------



## Ammo (15 Aug 2005)

Alright, it would seem that I am impatient but I also noticed than 20 odd pople read my post, so let me provide additional info. Back in 1958, 13"X" Depot was classified as secret, for whatever reason!!!, and this could be why very little information was ever published. Nevertheless, seven people lost their lives and this event was finally recognized with a memorial stone, money raised by local people through "bingos". I know that there is some information available out there and I'm asking all members to try their very best in providing reference material. Finally, I would just like to remind all that this was one of the worst peacetime ammunition/explosives related disaster ever experienced in this country.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (16 Aug 2005)

It wasn't much of a secret

Archives files etc

EMAIL me at my link 

1 Reference: RG24 , National Defence , Series E-1-c , Volume 17721 
File : 804-6/13 , Access code: 90  
 File Title:  Handing over and change of command - No. 13 X Depot, Angus.  
 Outside Dates:  1942-1945  
 Finding Aid number:  24-102  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 Reference: RG24 , National Defence , Series E-1-c , Volume 21988 
File : 66-C16-1 , Access code: 32  
 File Title:  Board of Inquiry to Investigate Explosion at No. 13 X Depot, Angus, Ontario, on 20 March 1958  
 Outside Dates:  1958/05/29-1958/07/14  
 Finding Aid number:  24-102  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3 Reference: RG24 , National Defence , Series E-1-c , Volume 21990 
File : 66-100-C16-1 , Access code: 32 
Parts: 1=1958/03/24-1961/08/02 2=1959/05/22-1960/03/16  
 File Title:  Board of Inquiry to Investigate Explosion at No. 13 X Depot, Angus, Ontario on 20 March 1958  
 Outside Dates:  1958/03/24-1960/03/16  
 Finding Aid number:  24-102  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4 Reference: RG24 , National Defence , Series E-1-c , Accession 1983-84/049 , Box 255 
File : 261-6/13 , Access code: 32 
Parts: 2  
 File Title:  "Auditing - Command & Group Accountant - Inspections - No. 13 ""X"" Depot"  
 Outside Dates:  1957-1961  
 Finding Aid number:  24-174  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5 Reference: RG24 , National Defence , Series E-1-c , Accession 1983-84/049 , Box 261 
File : 280-6/13 , Access code: 32 
Parts: 2  
 File Title:  Non Public Funds - No. 13 (X) Depot  
 Outside Dates:  1956-1960  
 Finding Aid number:  24-174  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

6 Reference: RG24 , National Defence , Accession 1983-84/049 , Box 1026 
File : 600-6/13 , Access code: 32 
Parts: ""  
 File Title:  "Civilian Personnel - Depots - 13 X Depot - Angus, Ont."  
 Outside Dates:  1958-1961  
 Finding Aid number:  24-174  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7 Reference: RG24 , National Defence , Accession 1983-84/049 , Box 1096 
File : 616-02-5/1 , Access code: 32 
Parts: 1  
 File Title:  "Establishment, Review & Revision of Wage Rate - PRE's - GSO's & Seamen - RCAF Stn - Camp Borden, Ont. - Incl. Edgar & 13 X Depot - Angus"  
 Outside Dates:  1959-1960  
 Finding Aid number:  24-174  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

8 Reference: RG24 , National Defence , Accession 1983-84/049 , Box 1545 
File : 1906-6/13 , Access code: 32  
 File Title:  "Equipment & Supplies - Write-Offs - 13 X Depot - Angus, Ont."  
 Outside Dates:  1954-1959  
 Finding Aid number:  24-174  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

9 Reference: RG24 , National Defence , Accession 1983-84/049 , Box 1561 
File : 1915-6/13 , Access code: 32  
 File Title:  "Equipment & Supplies - Disposal - No. 13 X Depot - Camp Borden, Ont. (Angus)"  
 Outside Dates:  1955-1958  
 Finding Aid number:  24-174  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10 Reference: RG24 , National Defence , Series E-1-c , Accession 1983-84/216 , Box 3016 
File : HQ-895-6/13 , Access code: 32 
Parts: 2  
 File Title:  Organization & Establishment - No 13 X Depot  
 Outside Dates:  1947-1955  
 Finding Aid number:  24-120  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

11 Reference: RG24 , National Defence , Series E-1-c , Accession 1983-84/216 , Box 3016 
File : 895-6/13 , Access code: 32 
Parts: 3  
 File Title:  Organization & Establishment - No 13 X Depot  
 Outside Dates:  1956-1964  
 Finding Aid number:  24-120  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12 Reference: RG24 , National Defence , Accession 1983-84/167 , Box 7652 
File : 303-6/13 , Access code: 32 
Parts: 1  
 File Title:  "Audit Reports - No 13 (X) Depot - Camp Borden, Ont"  
 Outside Dates:  1948-1960  
 Finding Aid number:  24-111  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

13 Reference: RG24 , National Defence , Accession 1983-84/216 , Box 3093 
File : C-895-100-6/13 , Access code: 32  
 File Title:  "Organization & Establishment - No 13 X Depot - Angus, Ont"  
 Outside Dates:  1959  
 Finding Aid number:  24-120


----------

